# postfix... sendmail error [risolto]

## cataenry

Ciao a tutti, ho installato postfix, e la guida dice che così com'è installato può già inviare la posta..

bene: lo alzo, faccio mail blablabla@yablah.it...

tutto ok..  do control-d per il fine messaggio (una volta era CR-'.'-CR ma ora non va.. ho visto che con ctrl-d funge) e mi da questo errore e non invia niente..

da notare che il file in questione esiste.. ho provato a darmi i diritti di esecuzione del file e della dir, e mettere la dir nel path... ma l'errore persiste, se invece do sendmail da shell va...

h: line 1: sendmail:/usr/sbin/sendmail: No such file or directory

Cosa può esser? Grazie mille per l'attenzione...  :Wink: Last edited by cataenry on Wed Jan 14, 2004 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

ciao..io postfix non l'ho mai usato..perciò non so bene il funzionamento..ma da qnt ho capito sembra dipendente da sendmail..che a quanto pare non è installato......

----------

## cataenry

Il file esiste... sendmail in se non è installato, anche perchè l'installazione viene bloccata proprio da postfix...  inquanto installa un proprio binario chiamato sendmail...

 *etcat -f postfix|grep /usr/sbin/sendmail wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/sbin/sendmail
> 
> 

 

Grazie comunque   :Wink: 

----------

## cataenry

uppino... scusate.. ne approfitto per chiedere ai moderatori se è considerato crossposting ripetere la domanda in un altra sezione tipo "Networking & Security" se non riesco ad ottenere qui una risposta... grazie e non linciatemi per l'uppino please   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Hai disintallato PRIMA di installare postfix l'smtp che era gia attivo ? 

sendmail viene reinstallato da postfix a meno che non sia gia presente un sendamail precedente.

(parliamo di postifix installato via emerge vero ???)

Joe

----------

## cataenry

mmm... veramente c'era ssmtp.. e mi bloccava l'emerge di postfix... mi consigli di disinstallare postfix, emergere in ordine sendmail e postfix? Ok!  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Ci provo al volo....

----------

## IgaRyu

NO !!

postifix installa da solo il suo sendmail ma non deve trovarne altri gia installati 

Joe

----------

## cataenry

Azz allora è quello che avevo fatto!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  /me è incavolato con postfix, non con te   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## IgaRyu

se cosi avevi fatto allora qualcosa avevi sbagliato  :Smile: 

consiglio ....

emerge -C postfix

emerge -p postfix (cosi vedi se c'e' qualche altro smtp attivo) 

se c'e' emerge -C smtp attivo

ed infine

emerge postfix

Joe

----------

## cataenry

AHHHHH!!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/postfix-2.0.16-r1

/me si iscrive nella mailing list degli sfigati dell'informatica!!

----------

## IgaRyu

allora non e installato ... cavolo combni  :Smile:  ?????

Joe

----------

## cataenry

ah ah ah   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Non ci siamo capiti... dopo aver fatto emerge -C postifix e emerge -p postfix m'ha dato quello   :Wink:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## IgaRyu

ovvio che ti da quello ... emerge -p vuo dire 'mostrami che versione installo se do il comando emerge senza parametri di quel pacchetto)

Joe

----------

## cataenry

Ok.. ora sto veramente per sbroccare!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ho emerso, "immerso" sendmail, emerso postfix... ed ora.. :

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

 *  Service 'sendmail' already provide 'mta'!;

 *  Not adding service 'postfix'...

guardando in /var/cache/edb/virtuals...:

virtual/mta net-mail/postfix

Non è che ho qualche applicazione rastafariana??  :Sad: 

----------

## cataenry

Mah... ragazzi.. ho risolto i vari problemi di installazione, ma qui continua a dirmi

sh: line 1: sendmail:/usr/sbin/sendmail: No such file or directory

mah   :Shocked: 

P.S.: Se un moderatore leggesse questo post, mi potrebbere rispondere in merito al crossposting please   :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti

----------

## shev

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> P.S.: Se un moderatore leggesse questo post, mi potrebbere rispondere in merito al crossposting please   

 

Per me non è un problema: se chiedi in questo forum italiano, non ottieni una soluzione e quindi ti rivolgi all'apposito forum internazionale (ovviamente in lingua inglese) allora non è un vero e proprio crossposting, o cmq è accettabile. Lo fanno regolarmente diverse persone.

Ovviamente cerca di limitare queste situazioni, soprattutto aspetta di vedere se qui non si riesce proprio a darti una risposta prima di rivolgerti all'altro forum.

Cmq sono moderatore di questo forum, non globale, quindi potrei essere smentito da bsolar, per fare un nome a caso  :Razz: 

Ciò che invece è male, malissimo è l'up che hai fatto dopo meno di 24 ore   :Twisted Evil: 

(è buona norma lasciar passare almeno un giorno o due, anche se abbiamo ritmi da chat  :Wink:  )

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> Ho emerso, "immerso" sendmail, emerso postfix... ed ora.. : 

 

mi domando se scrivo in italiano o elfico  :Smile:  ?

O emergi sendmali O emergi postfix... ENTRAMBI non possono convivere ...

Joe

----------

## cataenry

IgaRyu: lo so   :Very Happy:  L'ho fatto solo per verificare che avesse disinstallato correttamente sendmail per poi emergere postfix...

Shev: chiedo venia...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Per colpa appunto di questi ritmi avevo visto il post addentrarsi nel dimenticatoio della 2° pagina... eheheh ancora scusa..  :Wink: 

L'errore persiste comunque...  se riesco a risolvere vi faccio sapere  :Wink: 

Bye

----------

## BlueRaven

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho installato postfix, e la guida dice che così com'è installato può già inviare la posta..

 

Premetto che la guida Gentoo non l'ho mai guardata, ma con Postfix ho a che fare ogni giorno, quindi...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> bene: lo alzo, faccio mail blablabla@yablah.it...
> 
> tutto ok..  do control-d per il fine messaggio (una volta era CR-'.'-CR ma ora non va.. ho visto che con ctrl-d funge) e mi da questo errore e non invia niente..

 

La sequenza <CR>.<CR> serve per terminare il messaggio se stai parlando direttamente all'smtpd, ad esempio in una sessione telnet.

Se usi il comando mail devi usare, appunto, CTRL+D.

 *Quote:*   

> da notare che il file in questione esiste.. ho provato a darmi i diritti di esecuzione del file e della dir, e mettere la dir nel path... ma l'errore persiste, se invece do sendmail da shell va...
> 
> h: line 1: sendmail:/usr/sbin/sendmail: No such file or directory

 

Sembrerebbe un problema di path, sicuro che qualcuna delle directory intermedie non abbia qualche permesso sballato?

Fai un

```
ls -ld /usr

ls -ld /usr/sbin
```

e posta i risultati.

Nei log non c'è alcuna traccia della mail inviata? Se provi a mandare la mail da una sessione telnet - se non sai come fare dillo e ti spiego passo passo - funziona?

----------

## cataenry

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembrerebbe un problema di path, sicuro che qualcuna delle directory intermedie non abbia qualche permesso sballato?
> 
> Fai un
> ...

 

root@Trinity cataenry # ls -ld /usr

drwxr-xr-x   18 root     root          568 10 gen 14:28 /usr

root@Trinity cataenry # ls -ld /usr/sbin

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         5856 11 gen 19:57 /usr/sbin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nei log non c'è alcuna traccia della mail inviata? Se provi a mandare la mail da una sessione telnet - se non sai come fare dillo e ti spiego passo passo - funziona?

 

mmm... su server smtp esterni si, un paio d'anni fa l'ho fatto e più o meno mi ricordo... farlo sulla mia stessa box non ho provato mai... devo installare il telnet? (sicuramente domanda stupida eheheh  :Wink: ) 

Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## BlueRaven

I permessi sembrano a posto, prova a installare un client telnet e a mandare una mail a mano, così almeno vediamo di capire dove sta il problema.

----------

## cataenry

Azz mi sono bloccato...:

telnet 127.0.0.1 25

helo user@localhost

mail from user@localhost

[non mi ricordo più i comandi... mi dareste una botta in testa virtuale formato aiutino...  :Embarassed:   ]

Grazie

----------

## BlueRaven

```

telnet localhost 25

...

helo me

...

mail from: <user@localhost>

...

rcpt to: <user@localhost>

...

data

...

Questa è una prova

.

...

quit

...

```

Dove i puntini di sospensione sono le risposte del server (non ricordo a memoria, sorry  :Wink:  ).

----------

## cataenry

Grazie mille!!

Ci provo subito subito...  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## cataenry

cataenry@Trinity cataenry $ telnet 127.0.0.1 25

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to 127.0.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 Trinity ESMTP Postfix

mail from: <cataenry@localhost>

250 Ok

rcpt to: <root@localhost>

250 Ok

data

354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

questa h una prova...

.

250 Ok: queued as 4E52E2082F9

quit

221 Bye

Connection closed by foreign host.

cataenry@Trinity cataenry $ su

Password:

root@Trinity cataenry # mail

No mail for root

root@Trinity cataenry # mailq

Mail queue is empty

UAAAAAAHHHH 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Beh, se la mail queue è vuota, da qualche parte la mail deve essere finita.

I log di Postfix che dicono?

----------

## cataenry

Ma che cavolo succede???   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Situazione 1) Mi loggo come user, startx, konsole, su, mail... no mail...

Situazione 2) Mi loggo come root.. "you have new mail..", mail...  cacchio allora è arrivata... mah   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> 1) Mi loggo come user, startx, konsole, su, mail... no mail...
> 
> 

 

Prova con

```

$ su -

```

----------

## BlueRaven

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> cacchio allora è arrivata... mah   

 

OK, e con questo possiamo escludere che sia un problema di Postfix.  :Smile: 

Rimane da capire quel "no such file": i permessi delle directory, a quanto pare sono a posto, il file esiste... non mi viene in mente altro, sinceramente.

Per pignoleria, che permessi ha /usr/sbin/sendmail? Il comando

```
file /usr/sbin/sendmail
```

(eseguito da root) che cosa riporta?

La /usr è su una partizione separata? Nel caso, manda anche l'output di mount: non credo tu abbia il noexec attivato, avresti altri casini oltre questo, ma non si sa mai.

----------

## cataenry

MyZelf: eheh hai ragione... certe volte dovrei esser un po' più attento a quel che faccio...  :Wink: 

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per pignoleria, che permessi ha /usr/sbin/sendmail? Il comando 

 

```
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       108508 10 gen 15:59 /usr/sbin/sendmail
```

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> file /usr/sbin/sendmail
> ```
> ...

 

/usr/sbin/sendmail: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La /usr è su una partizione separata?

 

No...

Ragazzi, grazie mille per l'impegno e la disponibilità !!   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## cataenry

Ouch...  :Embarassed: 

/me si rinchiude per evitare il linciaggio... non avevo pensato ad un bug, poichè accadeva solo a me... (per lo meno, nessuno qua sulla sezione italiana avevo detto di essersi trovato nella stessa situazione...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37302

Vi faccio risapere meglio... ok?  :Wink: 

Scusate ancora...    :Embarassed: 

----------

## cataenry

Scusate, un ultima domanda... avevo capito che bastava ricompilare mailutils con le flag USE "-mbox maildir" in make.conf per far sì che quando si fa mail, e si quitta, invece di scrivere le mail in mbox le scrivesse nella maildir... ma non funzia.. continua a mettere il tutto in mbox.. suggerimenti..?

Dopodichè non vi rompo più con questi problemucci, lo prometto!!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Ouch... 
> 
> /me si rinchiude per evitare il linciaggio... non avevo pensato ad un bug, poichè accadeva solo a me...

 

Macché linciaggio... personalmente, sono contento che tu abbia trovato la soluzione, anche perché non sarei stato in grado di aiutarti oltre.  :Wink: 

----------

